

Posterous vs. Tumblr: A Head to Head - a4agarwal
http://mashable.com/2009/06/29/posterous-vs-tumblr/

======
tdavis
A good review, other than the fact that the article incorrectly places
Posterous in the same [manufactured] niche as Tumblr.

Posterous is just a blogging platform that lets you use existing technologies
to author and publish posts (to various locations). I routinely publish
_hundreds_ of words to my Posterous blog, and nobody has reprimanded me thus
far.

~~~
a4agarwal
Yeah, i'm not happy when people think Posterous is microblogging or
Tumbleblogging. There's no limit to what you can send us, and that's the
beauty of email.

Oh well, people can use us however they want, compare us to whatever they see
fit. When people say they use Tumblr, I ask them how they post 3 photos, and
they are stumped :)

~~~
greyman
Hello, you work for Posterous? Good work so far, congrats. ;)

Could you please reveal a bit of your future plans, for example what will be
in the paid version? ;-) Or at least, I'd be very grateful if you can tell
whether you are planing to allow displaying ads in the future.

------
grinich
Why does one have to win?

~~~
jimboyoungblood
Because it's better linkbait that way.

~~~
jamesbritt
And then we can have headlines such as

* "Is <this> the <that> killer?"

* "Look out <that>, here comes <this>!

* "10 reasons <that> is dying"

and so on.

------
ivankirigin
I use both, and don't think that will change soon.

~~~
greyman
Please do you know if it is officially allowed to display ads on tumblr? I saw
some tumblr sites with Adsense, but I didn't find in their TOS or Docs that
this is permitted. Does anyone know?

~~~
ivankirigin
They don't aesthetically like the available ad options, so haven't made them
available to their users. You shouldn't have a problem doing it yourself.

~~~
greyman
But that was my question - whether I am allowed to do it. (for example,
wordpress.com doesn't allow that).

~~~
greyman
Update: I've got the answer from their helpdesk that Adsense is allowed.

~~~
ivankirigin
you can post custom javascript on tumblr. That means you can do pretty much
anything you want.

